# German Youtube reviewers will delete up to 95% of their videos on May 20 to compl



## Alex (18/5/16)

Shit getting real: German Youtube reviewers will delete up to 95% of their videos on May 20 to comply with TPD

From one of the reddit comments..

_All that information, hard work... gone, to avoid fines or worse. They even beg their subscribers not to repost them, as they would still be responsible for the content. Biggest problem are links to points of sale and receiving free devices. Obi - the German Busardo, will probably delete over 300 device reviews._


source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...t_getting_real_german_youtube_reviewers_will/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ezekiel (18/5/16)

This is so ridiculous.

TL;DR comments from Reddit:



> Reviewing vids on YT, with gifted devices is now considered advertising. As the devices are seen as payment.
> 
> Advertising for vaping is a big no-go now. The punishments range from "Abmahnungen" (which are at least Euro 1000,-) up to Euro 20.000,- (afaik).
> 
> Old vids are not grandfathered and could be punished.





> As far as I can tell: - only talk about and show devices you bought by yourself (invoice should be available) - no talk about vendors or shops - stickers or logos should be avoided
> 
> Its about advertisement. You must at all costs avoid that it could be interpreted as ad. And you are not allowed to have any benefit from doing that review.
> 
> ...




I'm wondering what will happen _if_ enough proof can be provided that vaping alleviates a country's burden of health with regards to smoking. If that would be the case, advertising such products would be _necessary _for them to be effective.

Unfortunately, I think the scientific community (social & medical) was too slow to produce meaningful results to influence the initial policy slam, and any results garnered now will be reactive to policy (resulting in ammendments, if we're lucky) rather than pro-active towards the mindset of policy makers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (18/5/16)

Ezekiel said:


> This is so ridiculous.
> 
> TL;DR comments from Reddit:
> 
> ...



Valid points raised @Ezekiel. Still can't get my head around how the British prime minister and other heavyweight medical organisations in UK can have such a different take on the benefits of vaping, as opposed to other countries. To be completely honest, when I heard that e-cigs would be prescribed on NHS I had mixed feelings, if a person can afford to smoke then surely they can finance their own devices. NHS believe that by prescribing e-cigs to patients they can save a fortune in the care and treatment of tobacco related diseases. Is that finding, along with the Royal College of Physicians, not proof enough that there is no doubt that vaping is the way to go? This is all making me the moering. However, as @ Ezekiel has indicated the big problem seems to be "the mindset of policy makers".

Reactions: Like 2


----------

